# Reconditioning a Reconditioned Caliper



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I decided to swap out the front calipers on the work van including the rotors and pads.

I purchased all the parts off amazon and saved about 300$. I always remove the bleeder and put anti seize. These calipers are AC Delco , this one the moron who reconditioned the caliper didn't give a crap about his job and crossed threaded it or something. I had to tap the thread and use an old bleeder.

Last year the set of rear calipers one of the the piston was leaking. As if I don't have have enough rust and rotted parts to deal with that I have to deal with more crap. However I made it work.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice job... if your slow I'm sure there is always maintenance to do to your equipment


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I still average out the same amount of calls a week before an ultra slow February and half of March. No jobs this thursday or friday...


Maintenance! I could be doing that full time with the old house and old trucks! I need to clean up the garage it's bad. I just don't have enough time or energy when I come back from a call.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

can you get reconditioned from rock auto? will they ship to canada?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Don't know who rock auto is. I've only begun buying parts from amazon. Sometimes it takes too long to get or like today I needed a hose quickly so I went to the parts store.

I wouldn't try to buy too many parts from the US as it would take 2 weeks in shipping plus duty fees and those grab you by the balls hidden carrier fees.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

When my truck was on the lift yesterday I asked the mechanic to check out my breaks. 91k miles and they’ve never been changed, mostly highway miles. Back breaks, disk, are going to run about $250.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That is why shopping malls and small stores are going out of business; because lots of people are shopping on-line. Just ask Sears. I recently went to a local Sears, and it was out of business.

Thank goodness my work can't be shipped overseas, or my work can't be purchased on line. My only competition is other plumbers.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> That is why shopping malls and small stores are going out of business; because lots of people are shopping on-line. Just ask Sears. I recently went to a local Sears, and it was out of business.
> 
> Thank goodness my work can't be shipped overseas, or my work can't be purchased on line. My only competition is other plumbers.



well honestly ..screw the shopping malls..they spend 10s of millions building fancy buildings with high rents and taxes so any product sold in them must cost alot more than online to pay and give big profits to the mall owners...knock all the malls down and go back to mom and pop small stores that have less overhead..until then im going for the cheapest price online...if you like going to the malls then you can spend the extra $$$...
no different from a person choosing the cheaper plumber in town if thats what they want todo...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Don't know who rock auto is. I've only begun buying parts from amazon. Sometimes it takes too long to get or like today I needed a hose quickly so I went to the parts store.
> 
> I wouldn't try to buy too many parts from the US as it would take 2 weeks in shipping plus duty fees and those grab you by the balls hidden carrier fees.



this is rock auto take a look and see how prices compare...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ockauto.com/&usg=AOvVaw2KoHLSjMxmTw5vRBv_MT9w


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I need to do the brakes on my camo van. One of the rear ones just started squealing today but it has been wreaking for a couple weeks, I am sure the caliper is sticking. I have new front and rear pads but I am waiting till my parts van gets towed away and I have the scrap cash to buy new calipers too.


Then theres my pickup leaking brake fluid and the ebrake cable rotted out. The wife hates having to drive the van.






.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I need to do the brakes on my camo van. One of the rear ones just started squealing today but it has been wreaking for a couple weeks, I am sure the caliper is sticking. I have new front and rear pads but I am waiting till my parts van gets towed away and I have the scrap cash to buy new calipers too.
> 
> 
> Then theres my pickup leaking brake fluid and the ebrake cable rotted out. The wife hates having to drive the van.
> ...


I did the ebrakes on the van last summer, everything was rotted out and everything else was seized from corrosion. 

I had to replace the rear axle bearings too. Stupid GM! You have to remove parts in the diff to take the axles out Unlike Toyota which is only 4 nuts by the drum, The diff cover bolts were corroded so it took several hours to baby them out with a torch and socket for rounded off bolts. I replaced them with toyota bolts. 

There was a hole under the bearing in the axle tube so I had to weld it real nice. 2 weeks after that the new bearing failed and had to redo that ordeal once again. Another week went by and the axle seals pulled out. :vs_mad::vs_mad: The way GM makes their vans is really stupid. The good thing is that parts are cheaper than Toyota and readily accessible.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I did the ebrakes on the van last summer, everything was rotted out and everything else was seized from corrosion.
> 
> I had to replace the rear axle bearings too. Stupid GM! You have to remove parts in the diff to take the axles out Unlike Toyota which is only 4 nuts by the drum, The diff cover bolts were corroded so it took several hours to baby them out with a torch and socket for rounded off bolts. I replaced them with toyota bolts.
> 
> There was a hole under the bearing in the axle tube so I had to weld it real nice. 2 weeks after that the new bearing failed and had to redo that ordeal once again. Another week went by and the axle seals pulled out. :vs_mad::vs_mad: The way GM makes their vans is really stupid. The good thing is that parts are cheaper than Toyota and readily accessible.



are you using GM OEM parts or after market garbage? I try to use OEM as your bearing failure shows it doesnt pay to skimp in certain areas..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> are you using GM OEM parts or after market garbage? I try to use OEM as your bearing failure shows it doesnt pay to skimp in certain areas..


I buy after market. I went to GM once and the price for an O-ring was something like 60$ or something. I usually buy aftermarket or from the scrapyard. As last resort its from the dealer.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I buy after market. I went to GM once and the price for an O-ring was something like 60$ or something. I usually buy aftermarket or from the scrapyard. As last resort its from the dealer.



if they are ac/delco amazon sells alot much cheaper..
not for nothing but it seems your just fuked in canada across the board in pricing and availability of stuff....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if they are ac/delco amazon sells alot much cheaper..
> not for nothing but it seems your just fuked in canada across the board in pricing and availability of stuff....


You got that right. I read a report a few years back and it stated we pay between 50 to 80% more than Americans. Also like you say getting things aren't readily available and it's a constant struggle.

For example I needed a crush sleeve to rebuild my diff in my 4runner. So the dealer had to order it from California have it shipped to Vancouver and transported across the country! I couldn't drive my truck for 2 weeks!

You need a ridgid drain 3800 machine, none in Canada. Heck I just ordered a spare foot pedal from hong kong because amazon sells them 2-3 times as much as their US counterparts and if I need one in a hurry it'll take 4 months or more to get one from ridgid. Thank g.o.d people started to act as resellers on ebay.
Over half of my plumbing tools I had to search heaven and earth to get them from the US, or my ropump direct from Germany.


----------

